# Some ACLs and embossed additions to the collection



## ScottBSA (May 7, 2016)

I don't usually post here, but many of this round of purchases were sodas.  The Prairie Brew is from Kansas City, KS and dates to the mid twenties.  I have been searching for more info on this local bottler and my best guess so far is that is a successor company to George Grubel in KCK.  The Lemon Cola is from 1940.  I have been searching from some more information on Otto Isler and as yet have not found much.  The Eagle Bottling Works is from a semi-automatic machine. The Thomas and Dunlavy, Troy and A Perriard & Co are from the mid 1860's.  It took a bunch of hours and fiddling with searches before I was able to give A Perriard a first name, Anthony.  He's in the 1864 Rochester, NY city directory.  The Jacob House & Sons goes with my others from the same extended family of New York bottlers.  I now have 30 different bottles from that family.  The earliest is 1870 and the last is from the late 1940's.  Louis, Charles, William, George and Jacob House.  If anyone has any bottles from along the Erie Canal that have the name House on them, I would like to know please.
For info, I live in Kansas City, but hail from central New York, that's why the locality differences in the bottles.

Scott


----------



## RCO (May 8, 2016)

the prairie brew bottle is definity neat , the design and colour of the bottle combines for a neat look , being from the 20's that sort of design would make sense as that's when they were doing that


----------



## ScottBSA (May 9, 2016)

*Here's a couple more ACL's I forgot to add.*

I got the Dew last August while visiting family in Akron, Ohio and picked up the Bo-Con two weeks ago at a local antique mall.  I have not done much research on them yet.  Nothing on the internet but I will go to the library some day soon and find out what I can.

Scott


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 11, 2016)

Scott

Here's the Design Patent for your Prairie Brew bottle ...

Number: 67,294
Filed: December 1, 1924
Issued: May 12, 1925

Note: Yours is slightly different with the smooth portion added where the name is embossed.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 11, 2016)

Scott

As near as I can determine ...

Prairie Brew Bottling was established in *1913*



And was managed by George Grubel's cousin, *George Hafner*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 11, 2016)

Which means ...

There should be Prairie Brew bottles that precede their 1924-25 deco bottle.


----------



## ScottBSA (May 11, 2016)

Thanks for the help with this. I figured the Grubel connection because Grubel disappeared about the same time Praire Brew showed up.  I have seen, but don't own yet, a G Grubel hutch bottle.  Old stuff is hard to come by here.  I have a lot of Kansas City bottles, but only a small portion of those listed on sodasandbeers and on Bruce Mobley's website.  The hunt continues.  I'll check on the 10th street theater.

Scott


----------



## salukisam (Jul 17, 2016)

Scott, your House Brothers line got me thinking.  I have House/House Brothers bottles from Rochester, Lyons and Syracuse,NY.  The Rochester bottle is embossed with House Bros and Qualtop Beverages.  Qualtop lasted into the late 50's or early 60's but this bottle is probably from the early 1900's on a guess.  The Lyons bottle is a 7 oz acl from 1947.  The label is "House's delicious beverages" and is bottled by Williams Beverages.  The Syracuse bottles (1 clear & 1 green) are both acl from the 1950's & 1960's bottled by L. House & Sons. Hope this helps.    salukisam


----------

